# My lo Eyes



## Novabomb

Hi ladies I have posted on this form before regarding my two older children they are both ADD and one has Learning Disability and speech delays. But I have a lo that is only 3 months and I would post this in baby form but I have experiences some not so nice comments in that form so that is y I am posting this in here. Back to my 3 month old I have noticed he does not focus real good he wants to take his eyes and look up a lot and crosses his eyes a lot is this something I should worry about yet.


----------



## lisa35

I would just keep a close eye on him, I asked the HV about this when my DS was same age and the response I got was he is too young to know if something is wrong. He has stopped doing it now but then started rolling them instead, he is getting his checked when we go to our appointment with the pediatrician. Hope your Lo is OK :hugs:


----------



## Tommee

Sorry I don't have any answers but do second to keep an eye on him & mention it to your HV but I really just wanted to say you're profile photo is lovely your little man is so beautiful. xx


----------



## mummaof3

just mention it to HV and see what they say hope all is ok xxx


----------

